# dimdim60 from France



## dimdim60_fr (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everybody ! [smiley=dude.gif]

I'm a member of clanTT (the same forum of TTOC but in France) and I'm happy to join your forum  .
For my parts I have 25 years old and works for quality service at SEGUIN SAS., a little company. I'm live near Beauvais at north of Paris and I have an Audi TT mk1 quattro 225BHP... :twisted: It's a 2002 year model, Silver Grey with black leather.

I have made some modification on it like :

- full led pack,
- black gadge TT, 
- Genuine Audi wheels design edition 17", 
- V6 rear valance,
- black rear view mirrors,
- S-line gear knob (not set up yet),
- Spacers 10mm front & 16mm rear (not set up yet),
- V6 Osir spoiler (not set up yet),

Some enjoy with picts of it's evolution  :

At the beginning (after a meguiar's gold class wash)

















And at different rate of modification

































and If I find the great car, the next will be a misano red quattro sport TT :twisted:

Regards,

_Dim_


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome.

DId you have a good drive around Paris on the weekend?


----------



## dimdim60_fr (Apr 6, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> DId you have a good drive around Paris on the weekend?


Thanks,

Yes the weekend have been great  ! Even if the road with 21 TTs is not very easy to keep all in groups . Maybe the next time we could done more race drive crossing the forest but for this time there are so many bikers unfortunately :?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , the weekend looked great. Nice car. 8)


----------



## gregmail (Apr 6, 2009)

hi dimdim, it is good to see you here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

